# Strictly 7 string GUITAR TABS



## rockstardrew666

Hey guys, Isiah here. 

I'm new to the site, and it's already awesome. It answers just about any question a guitarist could possibly have! However, what I didn't notice on the site is a section for tabs and stuff. Since I'm new to the 7 string guitar I wanted to play along to some other artists songs to get a feel for the extra string, but it's a bit hard to find "7 string guitar tabs" on the internet, most of the 7 string songs are tabbed for 6 string which makes it kinda tricky to convert into a 7 string tab. 

Therefore I decided to start this trend! So if you know any website or anything where I can get straight up 7 string guitar tabs, please post a link. OR if you have any tabs yourself, please, post em. 

PS: My favorite artist are: Jeff Loomis, Periphery, and Northlane 

Thanks


----------



## Austin175

First one that comes to mind for be is Rusty Cooleys Under The Influence. I believe ultimate-guitar has a tab or pro tab file for it on a 7 string.


----------



## rockstardrew666

Thanks for replying... I'll check that out!


----------



## Austin175

No Problem man it's a great an very fun song to learn, I am sure you will have a handful with it.


----------



## chopeth85

some names of bands that use 7 strings ( and you can find their tabs at 911Tabs - tabs search engine // 3,500,000 tabs. guitar, bass, drums, guitar pro and power tabs! , the biggest tab searcher ) 

- Trivium
- Mercenary
- Outworld ( w/ Rusty Cooley )
- Scar symmetry
- Feared


----------



## Vinchester

I definitely got some 7 strings tab from ultimateguitar.com. Nevermore and Vai comes to mind. They are in guitar pro but it's not stated in the file name that it's 7 string though, so you'll have to check it out yourself.


----------



## Sonic Anomaly

Guitar Tabs With Rhythm | Songsterr
Check out Songsterr, if you don't have Guitar Pro (which I don't)
search for these:
pretty much anything by Animals as Leaders is at least 7 (some are 8 string)
but 'point to point, Cafo, Modern Meat, David, Tempting Time', etc etc
also John Petrucci's 'Jaws of Life'
and anything by Rusty Cooley is 7 string (and ridiculously difficult)


----------



## Basti

Ultimate Guitar is the best site since it gives you lots of individually rated tabs and different formats. Songsterr is great if you don't have Guitar Pro but don't rely solely on those tabs if you can help it, I've noticed quite a few errors in the past.
However the number one option is always Youtube, there's always someone doing a cover and if nothing else they serve as great comparisons to tabs. Jeff Loomis has loads of video lessons of his own songs, otherwise Chris Zoupa is pretty good with solo lessons - he did one of Jetpacks Was Go by Peripery - check'em out!


----------

